# Hedgehog has stopped using his wheel!



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Rory has never been an active Hedgehog he just prefers to cuddle but each night he would always use his wheel even if it was for just 10 minutes. He'd never put much effort into it though,always stopping after a few steps. But now he has completely stopped using the wheel,he hasn't been on it for the past week,I know this for definite. His appetite his fine,his nails are recently trimmed,the wheel works fine,there's a significant amount of light and heat in the room for him. Is my Hedgehog just lazy? I'm worried about his weight as now he's having no exercise but loves to eat! He's getting on the large side!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What kind of wheel does he have? If it's a Flying Saucer maybe he has outgrown it. If it's a comfort wheel maybe his back is hitting the spindale. If you have a homemade wheel make sure the tilt is not to steep.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Has there been any changes?
Did you notice the stop when the time changed for daylight savings?(if applicable)


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

He is quite a large Hedgehog but earlier I placed him on his wheel and he seemed to fit ok but just wasnt interested? 
There has been no daylight changes so that will be n/a. Thanks though


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Emma_Grace said:


> He is quite a large Hedgehog but earlier I placed him on his wheel and he seemed to fit ok but just wasnt interested?
> There has been no daylight changes so that will be n/a. Thanks though


 What wheel do you have?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Emma_Grace said:
> 
> 
> > He is quite a large Hedgehog but earlier I placed him on his wheel and he seemed to fit ok but just wasnt interested?
> ...


One of these - http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq25 ... 02ad9e.jpg (he was a lot smaller when this photo was taken)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What are the dimensions of that wheel? It's just that if he was "a lot smaller" when the picture was taken, I'd wonder if he has outgrown the wheel. It's hard to tell by picture, of course, it's just that it looks like that wheel was perfect size back then and if he's bigger now, maybe it's too small?


----------

